# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistoja 2019

## Anonymous

Helb 1203-1205 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.

----------


## Mikko121

> Helb 1203-1205 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.


Oliko mitään viitteitä tulevasta sijoituspaikasta?

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko PL 820-822 nyt poistettu?

----------


## Karosa

> Ovatko PL 820-822 nyt poistettu?


Miksi olisi? Ei liikenne vähentynyt yhtään.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Miksi olisi? Ei liikenne vähentynyt yhtään.


Aattelin kun ne on yli-ikäisiä.

----------


## Anonymous

> Oliko mitään viitteitä tulevasta sijoituspaikasta?


Ei toistaiseksi. Oma veikkaus Jyväskylään tai Koskilinjoille Ouluun.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ei toistaiseksi. Oma veikkaus Jyväskylään tai Koskilinjoille Ouluun.


Jep. Jyväskylää puoltaisi tarve korvata yli-ikäiseksi menevät Volvot. Oulussakin varmasti vanhoihin sopimuksiin tulee pikkuhiljaa tarve uudemmille autoille, mutta siellä joudutaan hankkimaan myös euro 6 autoja joiden tieltä voitaneen siirtää autoja joillekin vanhemmille soppareille. Kuopiossa noita ei taideta enää voida käyttää tulevaisuudessa. Lahden tilanne itselleni on täysin mysteeri.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jep. Jyväskylää puoltaisi tarve korvata yli-ikäiseksi menevät Volvot. Oulussakin varmasti vanhoihin sopimuksiin tulee pikkuhiljaa tarve uudemmille autoille, mutta siellä joudutaan hankkimaan myös euro 6 autoja joiden tieltä voitaneen siirtää autoja joillekin vanhemmille soppareille. Kuopiossa noita ei taideta enää voida käyttää tulevaisuudessa. Lahden tilanne itselleni on täysin mysteeri.


Onks Helbin autotarve nyt vähentynyt, jos aikoo siirrellä useita busseja muualle HSL-alueelta? noi 1203-1205 ovat olleet h40-h42:n vakkareita, eikö niitä enää tarvita siellä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:42 ----------




> Jep. Jyväskylää puoltaisi tarve korvata yli-ikäiseksi menevät Volvot.


Ovatko ne kaikki poistettavat, yli-ikäiset autot vanhoja Volvo 8700LE:itä, vai onko joukossa myös muita autoja?

----------


## bernemi

> Onks Helbin autotarve nyt vähentynyt, jos aikoo siirrellä useita busseja muualle HSL-alueelta? noi 1203-1205 ovat olleet h40-h42:n vakkareita, eikö niitä enää tarvita siellä?


HelBille tuli nyt vuodenvaihteessa paljon uutta kalustoa mm. 14:lle ja 18:lle. Vanhempia autoja voi siirtää uusien tieltä muihin sopimuksiin. Autotarve ei siis ole vähentynyt.

----------


## Mikko121

> Ovatko ne kaikki poistettavat, yli-ikäiset autot vanhoja Volvo 8700LE:itä, vai onko joukossa myös muita autoja?


Kymmenen kappaletta turkulaislähtöisiä 8700LE autoja ikääntyy kesään mennessä. Tämän lisäksi vuoden loppuun mennessä vanhenee yksi Norjalaistaustainen 8700LE sekä kuusi Scalaa joista viisi toki palvelee Jämsässä ja jossa sopimuksen jatko tai optio ei tietenkään ole varmaa.

----------


## bernemi

HelB 304 seisoo Ruhan poistorivillä rahastuslaitteet poistettuna.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Aattelin kun ne on yli-ikäisiä.


Ajelihan Pohjola 99-mallisilla Lahti 402:lla vielä syksyllä 2016. Mitä suotta poistaa toimivia vara-autoja, ei ne HSL:n ikäsanktiot niin pahoja ole kunhan ajaa vaan pari kierrosta ruuhkassa silloin tällöin.

----------


## bernemi

> Ajelihan Pohjola 99-mallisilla Lahti 402:lla vielä syksyllä 2016. Mitä suotta poistaa toimivia vara-autoja, ei ne HSL:n ikäsanktiot niin pahoja ole kunhan ajaa vaan pari kierrosta ruuhkassa silloin tällöin.


Ne Pohjolan 99-malliset olivat ilmeisesti HSL:n luvalla ajossa vuoden 2018 alkuun asti Länsimetron korvausliikenteessä.

----------


## Karosa

> Ne Pohjolan 99-malliset olivat ilmeisesti HSL:n luvalla ajossa vuoden 2018 alkuun asti Länsimetron korvausliikenteessä.


Juurikin näin, ei ollut sanktioita niiden käytössä.

----------


## 8.6

> Ne Pohjolan 99-malliset olivat ilmeisesti HSL:n luvalla ajossa vuoden 2018 alkuun asti Länsimetron korvausliikenteessä.


Eiköhän nämä 820-822 ole myös HSL:n luvalla ajossa, koska vanhoihin Pohjolan liikenteen sopimuksiin lisättiin vuoroja elokuussa. Eikai HSL voi olettaa, että PL hankkisi uusia autoja vanhoihin sopimuksiin vuorojen lisäämisen vuoksi?

----------


## Zambo

> Eiköhän nämä 820-822 ole myös HSL:n luvalla ajossa, koska vanhoihin Pohjolan liikenteen sopimuksiin lisättiin vuoroja elokuussa. Eikai HSL voi olettaa, että PL hankkisi uusia autoja vanhoihin sopimuksiin vuorojen lisäämisen vuoksi?


Liikennöintisopimuksissa on ehdot lisäautoille ja yli-ikäisille (17-18 vuotias kalusto).

----------


## bernemi

Myös HelBit 916-919, sekä 1125 on tietojeni mukaan poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Myös HelBit 916-919, sekä 1125 on tietojeni mukaan poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.


Jyväskylään?  :Smile:

----------


## Mikko121

Helb 1116 on JyLi 560 nykyään.

----------


## Pera

Onko HelBin maasu MANit 729,733,803,902 vielä ajossa vai ovatko jo poistuneet?
902 on ainakin katsastus suorittamatta.

----------


## bernemi

> Onko HelBin maasu MANit 729,733,803,902 vielä ajossa vai ovatko jo poistuneet?
> 902 on ainakin katsastus suorittamatta.


803 on ainakin tänään 14:llä. 733 ja 902 ovat olleet aika pitkään poissa pelistä.

----------


## Noksu

> 803 on ainakin tänään 14:llä. 733 ja 902 ovat olleet aika pitkään poissa pelistä.


Ainakin livedatan mukaan 733 olisi ollut tällä viikolla ajossa linjoilla 17 ja 24, luultavasti se on siis edelleen käytössä.

Autoa 902 sen sijaan en ole nähnyt ajossa sitten syksyn 2017, livedatassa sitä en ole nähnyt kertaakaan. Koiviston Auton Facebook-sivulla on kuva Ruskeasuon varikolta joulun välipäiviltä, ja siinä ko. ajoneuvo näyttäisi seisovan varikon pihassa. Se, että onko se ollut milloin viimeksi linjalla, on toinen tarina. 

Onko Pohjolan 870:stä havaintoja? Itse en ole nähnyt sitä kesän jälkeen lainkaan. Alkusyksystähän PL 820 tuli Kotkasta HSL-alueelle, olisikohan 870 mennyt tällöin vaihdossa Kotkaan?

----------


## bernemi

> Ainakin livedatan mukaan 733 olisi ollut tällä viikolla ajossa linjoilla 17 ja 24, luultavasti se on siis edelleen käytössä.
> 
> Autoa 902 sen sijaan en ole nähnyt ajossa sitten syksyn 2017, livedatassa sitä en ole nähnyt kertaakaan. Koiviston Auton Facebook-sivulla on kuva Ruskeasuon varikolta joulun välipäiviltä, ja siinä ko. ajoneuvo näyttäisi seisovan varikon pihassa. Se, että onko se ollut milloin viimeksi linjalla, on toinen tarina. 
> 
> Onko Pohjolan 870:stä havaintoja? Itse en ole nähnyt sitä kesän jälkeen lainkaan. Alkusyksystähän PL 820 tuli Kotkasta HSL-alueelle, olisikohan 870 mennyt tällöin vaihdossa Kotkaan?


Olen kuullut, että PL 870 on siirretty pois HSL-alueelta.
HelB 902 seisoi Ruhan pihassa ainakin vielä muutama viikko sitten, eikä liene sieltä mihinkään liikkunut.

----------


## Prompter

> Onko Pohjolan 870:stä havaintoja? Itse en ole nähnyt sitä kesän jälkeen lainkaan. Alkusyksystähän PL 820 tuli Kotkasta HSL-alueelle, olisikohan 870 mennyt tällöin vaihdossa Kotkaan?


PL 870:n uusi koti on Kuopiossa.

----------


## KriZuu

> Myös HelBit 916-919, sekä 1125 on tietojeni mukaan poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.


916 seisoo vihreänä Jyväskylän varikolla.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB 918 on Ruhassa Linkki-vihreänä ilman rahastuslaitteita.

----------


## Mikko121

> HelB 918 on Ruhassa Linkki-vihreänä ilman rahastuslaitteita.


Helb 917 olikin ehtinyt jo Jyväskylään tässä välissä.

----------


## Star 701

> PL 870:n uusi koti on Kuopiossa.


Vara-autoksi, vai mihin käyttöön? PL:llähän ei ole mitään muuta toimintaa Kuopiossa kuin ainoastaan paikallisliikenne niin ei tule mitään muuta käyttöä mieleen kuin tuo varallaolo..

----------


## Mikko121

Helb 919 näytti saapuvan tänään Jyväskylään vihreänä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Helb 919 näytti saapuvan tänään Jyväskylään vihreänä.


Ei olisi kenelläkään kuvaa näistä Linkki-HelB:eistä vihreässä kuosissa?

----------


## Mikko121

> Ei olisi kenelläkään kuvaa näistä Linkki-HelB:eistä vihreässä kuosissa?


Jirtsulla on ilman teippejä kuva https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...JPG?img=medium

Sinänsä jos haluaa noista Linkki-busseista kuvia katsella, on tuo Jirtsun galleria varmasti paras siihen tarkoitukseen ja eiköhän ajan kanssa noistakin Volvoista löydy kuvat ihan teippauksissakin. Samoin siellä on jo kuva useasta Helb-Scalasta

Facebookissakin ollut muutama teipitön kuva. Itse näin tänään ensimmäisen teipatun liikenteessä, mutta se oli kuvauksen ulottumattomattomissa, eikä edes JyLi-numeroa nähnyt.

----------


## Ivecomies

Noi Helbin entiset 8700LE:t sopivat kyllä hyvin Linkki-väriasuun. Ja omasta mielestä se on parempi korvata poistuvia,*vanhoja 8700LE:itä samanmerkkisellä kalustolla.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Klovin Kehä II:n rampin puoleisella reunalla näyttäisi olevan rivi valkoisia 8700LE:itä ilman kylkinumeroa. Rekkareita en erottanut kun piti katsoa välillä eteenikin, mutta yksi taisi alkaa BUI-jotain.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Klovin Kehä II:n rampin puoleisella reunalla näyttäisi olevan rivi valkoisia 8700LE:itä ilman kylkinumeroa. Rekkareita en erottanut kun piti katsoa välillä eteenikin, mutta yksi taisi alkaa BUI-jotain.


490, 491, 496 ja 498

----------


## Noksu

> 490, 491, 496 ja 498


Näiden lisäksi myöskään 492 ei ole näkynyt datassa helmikuun lopun jälkeen, onkohan sekin mahdollisesti poistunut?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Näiden lisäksi myöskään 492 ei ole näkynyt datassa helmikuun lopun jälkeen, onkohan sekin mahdollisesti poistunut?


Ainiin, se on kalkkilaivana Hakunilassa.

----------


## aki

> 490, 491, 496 ja 498


Jatkoa varmaan seuraa kesäliikenteen alkaessa. Leppävaaran liityntäliikenteestä jää sen verran paljon kalustoa jolla voidaan korvata näitä vanhempia Volvoja, etten yllättyisi vaikka suurin osa näistä 400-sarjan Volvoista poistuisi. Mitenköhän vuotta nuoremmat Volvot 620-642? Jokohan tämäkin sarja alkaa harvenemaan?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jatkoa varmaan seuraa kesäliikenteen alkaessa. Leppävaaran liityntäliikenteestä jää sen verran paljon kalustoa jolla voidaan korvata näitä vanhempia Volvoja, etten yllättyisi vaikka suurin osa näistä 400-sarjan Volvoista poistuisi. Mitenköhän vuotta nuoremmat Volvot 620-642? Jokohan tämäkin sarja alkaa harvenemaan?


Eiks ollut niin, että kaikki linjat mitä varten VDL:t 822-877 hankittiin, niin alkaa uudet sopparit elokuussa jonka myöten koko sarjan vapautuu?

----------


## Makke93

Laskeskelin että syksyllä alkavissa sopimuksissa Nobinan kalustotarve on 115 autoa, joista 49 tulee olla uusia ja Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan loppuvien sopimusten automäärä on 144. Eli vanhan kaluston tarve vähenee 78:lla. Nobinalla todellinen automäärä on 12% korkeampi kuin sopimusten automäärät eli Nobinan vanhaa kalustoa poistuisi 87kpl. Jos poistavat vanhemmasta päästä niin lähtee numeroltaan 642:sta alaspäin kaikki paitsi 18, sekä 8kpl sarjasta 649-661. Todellisuudessa 1-17 ovat varmaan jäämässä, ja niitten sijaan lähtee kai joko enemmän 08-volvoja, tai jopa uudempia, jos ovat leasingautoja.

----------


## Noksu

> Laskeskelin että syksyllä alkavissa sopimuksissa Nobinan kalustotarve on 115 autoa, joista 49 tulee olla uusia ja Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan loppuvien sopimusten automäärä on 144. Eli vanhan kaluston tarve vähenee 78:lla. Nobinalla todellinen automäärä on 12% korkeampi kuin sopimusten automäärät eli Nobinan vanhaa kalustoa poistuisi 87kpl. Jos poistavat vanhemmasta päästä niin lähtee numeroltaan 642:sta alaspäin kaikki paitsi 18, sekä 8kpl sarjasta 649-661. Todellisuudessa 1-17 ovat varmaan jäämässä, ja niitten sijaan lähtee kai joko enemmän 08-volvoja, tai jopa uudempia, jos ovat leasingautoja.


Nobinan A1-kaluston tarve tulevana syksynä on:

25 x 92, 94, 95, 97, 98
3 x 93
~9 x 112, 118, 125
~9 x 38, 321, 322, 332, 335, 345, 435, 566, 575
1 x 588
15 x 238, 243, 244, 245, 248, 348, 349, 582
5 x 711, 712, 735, 737
yhteensä ~67 kpl

Jos vara-autoja, on se noin 12 %, niin A1-kalustoa tarvittaisiin noin 75 kpl.
Tällä hetkellä Nobinalla on A1-kalustoa seuraavasti:

56 x 822 - 877
13 x 878 - 890
5 x 946 - 950
3 x 981 - 983
7 x 991 - 997
11 x 1040 - 1050
9 x 1079 - 1087
yhteensä 104 kpl

Eli noin 30 kpl ylimääräisiä. Koska A1-kalustolla ei voi korvata muuta kalustoa, niin uskoisin, että Nobinalta tulee ensisijaisesti poistumaan noin 30 kpl 12-Citeoita ja vasta sitten 07- ja 08-Volvoja. Lisäksi tulee huomioida, että telien tarve tulee kasvamaan syksyllä jonkin verran, niin niitä ei ole välttämättä varaa poistaa kovinkaan paljoa, riippuen toki siitä, tuleeko ylimääräisiä uusia telejä.

----------


## JT

Eiköhän sieltä lähde iso liuta VDL:iä sarjasta #822-877 ulos, koska näistä vain 18:lla on töitä ensi syksynä A1-kalustona ja lopuilla ei pitäisi voida korvata isompaa kalustoa. A1-liikennettä on yhteensä 67 autopäivän verran ja jos niitä varten jätetään vaikkapa 5 kpl A1:iä vara-autoiksi ja tarjottavaksi tuleviin kilpailuihin, niin heitetään ihan villi veikkaus, että tuosta autosarjasta 33 yksilöä poistuu.

Uusi kalusto mukaanlukien telejä pitäisi olla noin 175 kpl. Telien osalta autopäiviä näyttäisi olevan 149, mikä vaatisi noin 15 vara-autoa eli telejä pitäisi jättää 164 kpl. Kuitenkin vuodenvaihteeseen pitää varata olemassaolevasta kalustosta 3 varateliä uusiin sopimuksiin, joten arvioisin, että alkusyksyyn mennessä 8 teliautosta voisi hankkiutua eroon. Eiköhän autot #478-480 ole poistojärjestyksessä ensimmäisinä, sillä niillä saa kalustopisteytyksessä aivan mitättömät pisteet. 

2-akselisiahan uusi kalusto mukaanlukien olisi 401 kpl ja kun autopäiviä on 289 kpl, joille laskennallinen ~30 auton vara-autotarve kasvattaa lukemaan 319 ja kun linjalle 55:lle pitää jättää pari Ivecoa ja ainakin 3 vara-autoa Linkkereitä kohden, niin päästään lukemaan 324. Tämä tarkoittaisi sitä, että noin 77 2-akselista voisi poistaa ja jos näistä olisi yllämainittu 33 kpl A1:iä niin A2:ia voisi poistaa 44 yksilöä.

----------


## Eppu

Nobinaltahan lähtee ihan kelpo autoja pois. Menevät varmasti kaupaksi jonnekin, jos ei Suomeen niin sitten ainakin vientiin. Nuo VDL:t varmaan saattais kelvata esim. Koivistolle kun uudempaa autoa tarttis jonkin verran eri kaupunkeihin. Mm. Porvoostakin vois jo laittaa OmniLinkit roskiin.

----------


## jtm

> Nobinaltahan lähtee ihan kelpo autoja pois. Menevät varmasti kaupaksi jonnekin, jos ei Suomeen niin sitten ainakin vientiin. Nuo VDL:t varmaan saattais kelvata esim. Koivistolle kun uudempaa autoa tarttis jonkin verran eri kaupunkeihin. Mm. Porvoostakin vois jo laittaa OmniLinkit roskiin.


Saamieni tietojen mukaan ilmeisesti roskiin ovat menossakin kesän aikana.

----------


## PepeB

> Saamieni tietojen mukaan ilmeisesti roskiin ovat menossakin kesän aikana.


Eikö vetelille löydy ostajia?  :Laughing:

----------


## Akizz

> Eikö vetelille löydy ostajia?


En ihmettele. Kyllä kunnoltaan moni noista 822-877 Vetelistä on tiensä lopussa.

----------


## bussiauto

> En ihmettele. Kyllä kunnoltaan moni noista 822-877 Vetelistä on tiensä lopussa.


Kertoo aika paljon Vdlien laadusta kun moni -12-mallinen jo niin huonossa kunnossa

----------


## aki

> Kertoo aika paljon Vdlien laadusta kun moni -12-mallinen jo niin huonossa kunnossa



Jos nuo Nobinan vm -12 VDL:t tosiaan on olleet niin huonoja, niin onko tekniikassa tapahtunut tämän jälkeen jotain merkittävää kehitystä? Nobina ja PL ovat niitä kuitenkin viime vuosina hankkineet melko paljon.

----------


## Miska

> Jos nuo Nobinan vm -12 VDL:t tosiaan on olleet niin huonoja, niin onko tekniikassa tapahtunut tämän jälkeen jotain merkittävää kehitystä? Nobina ja PL ovat niitä kuitenkin viime vuosina hankkineet melko paljon.


Taitaa vaan olla niin, että merkistä riippumatta Nobinan vanhempi kalusto on selvästi heikommassa hapessa kuin kilpailijoilla.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Taitaa vaan olla niin, että merkistä riippumatta Nobinan vanhempi kalusto on selvästi heikommassa hapessa kuin kilpailijoilla.


Yllättävän finaalissa ovat olleet nobinalta tampereelle tulleet 700 tuhatta ajetut autot. Entisessä firmassa 1,4 miljoonaa ajetut paremmassa kunnossa.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Yllättävän finaalissa ovat olleet nobinalta tampereelle tulleet 700 tuhatta ajetut autot. Entisessä firmassa 1,4 miljoonaa ajetut paremmassa kunnossa.


Eihän tuo nyt mikään uusi ilmiö ole, että Apina Finland ajaa kaluston loppuun sopimuskauden aikana. Jokeri-telivolvot tulivat liikenteeseen 2006 ja niiden poistuessa 2013 moni oli suoraan romikselle kypsä.

----------


## jtm

> Eikö vetelille löydy ostajia?


Tuossa puhuttiin Porvoon Liikenteen OmniLinkkien roskiin menemisestä eikä Nobinan VDL.

----------


## tkp

> Jos nuo Nobinan vm -12 VDL:t tosiaan on olleet niin huonoja, niin onko tekniikassa tapahtunut tämän jälkeen jotain merkittävää kehitystä? Nobina ja PL ovat niitä kuitenkin viime vuosina hankkineet melko paljon.


Ei ainakaan Tampereelle 2014 hankitut VDL:t ole mitenkään häikäisseet laadullaan. Autoista löytyy sellaisia vikoja joita ei muutaman vuoden vanhoissa autoissa luulisi olevan.

----------


## LimoSWN

> En ihmettele. Kyllä kunnoltaan moni noista 822-877 Vetelistä on tiensä lopussa.


822,823,824 (=e65,165 sopimus) olivat vasta vähän ajettuja kun niiden ensimmäinen sopimus loppui, vrt 839, 862,875, Vihdintiellä olleet ovat kilometreillä mitattuna edellä muutamia ruuhkassa vain olleita.
Perus leppävaara pyörityksessä ei myöskään tule niin paljon kuin esim 345:lla per kierros.

----------


## Karosa

PL #158 on poistunut jo aiemmin, #74 korvasi hänet. PL #63 ajoi tänään viimeisen matkansa, ja maanantaina hänet korvaa #73.

----------


## Noksu

> PL #158 on poistunut jo aiemmin, #74 korvasi hänet. PL #63 ajoi tänään viimeisen matkansa, ja maanantaina hänet korvaa #73.


Ja jos livedataan voi luottaa, niin kaiketi myös Sipoon suunnaan 03-malliset 23, 24, 29 ja 34 ovat poistuneet ja niiden tilalle on tullut autot 8, 52, 80 ja 86.

Tällöin Pohjolalla olisi HSL-liikenteessä 03-mallisia jäljellä enää 62, poistuneekohan sekin piakkoin?

----------


## Prompter

> Ja jos livedataan voi luottaa, niin kaiketi myös Sipoon suunnaan 03-malliset 23, 24, 29 ja 34 ovat poistuneet ja niiden tilalle on tullut autot 8, 52, 80 ja 86.
> 
> Tällöin Pohjolalla olisi HSL-liikenteessä 03-mallisia jäljellä enää 62, poistuneekohan sekin piakkoin?


Pitää paikkansa, 62 poistunee koulujen kesäloman alkaessa. Myös PL 874 ja 887 poistettu liikenteestä, suurella todennäköisyydellä myös 822.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pitää paikkansa, 62 poistunee koulujen kesäloman alkaessa. Myös PL 874 ja 887 poistettu liikenteestä, suurella todennäköisyydellä myös 822.


Menevätkö 874, 887 ja 822 sit Kuopioon tai Kotkaan?

----------


## Karosa

> Menevätkö 874, 887 ja 822 sit Kuopioon tai Kotkaan?


Ne ovat poistettu ajosta kokonaan.

----------


## KriZuu

Pohjolan Liikenteen 8900LE-teli 294 on poistettu alkuvuonna Itäväylällä tapahtuneen kolarin johdosta.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Nobinalla myynnissä 2006-vuoden Scalat, 478-480.
https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17152493271100

480 poistettiin liikenteestä 14.5. 478 ja 479 ovat vielä liikenteessä, mutta kuka tietää kuinka kauan ne ehtivät pyöriä liikenteessä ennen kuin tuomiopäivä koittaa.

Nobinalla myynnissä myös Vest Center-korilliset Scaniat.
https://autoline.info/-/sale/interur...17144874210300

Ja vielä myynnissä jonkin aikaan seissyt kaksiakselinen 8700LE.
https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17405812869800

----------


## bernemi

> 480 poistettiin liikenteestä 14.5. 478 ja 479 ovat vielä liikenteessä, mutta kuka tietää kuinka kauan ne ehtivät pyöriä liikenteessä ennen kuin tuomiopäivä koittaa.


Oletko Nobinalla töissä, vai mistä olet saanut tietoosi, että auto 480 on poistettu?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Nobinalla myynnissä 2006-vuoden Scalat, 478-480.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17152493271100
> 
> 480 poistettiin liikenteestä 14.5. 478 ja 479 ovat vielä liikenteessä, mutta kuka tietää kuinka kauan ne ehtivät pyöriä liikenteessä ennen kuin tuomiopäivä koittaa.
> 
> Nobinalla myynnissä myös Vest Center-korilliset Scaniat.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/interur...17144874210300
> 
> Ja vielä myynnissä jonkin aikaan seissyt kaksiakselinen 8700LE.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17405812869800


Mihin perustuu tieto, että Nobina 480 olisi poistettu?

----------


## Makke93

> Nobinalla myynnissä 2006-vuoden Scalat, 478-480.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17152493271100
> 
> 480 poistettiin liikenteestä 14.5. 478 ja 479 ovat vielä liikenteessä, mutta kuka tietää kuinka kauan ne ehtivät pyöriä liikenteessä ennen kuin tuomiopäivä koittaa.
> 
> Nobinalla myynnissä myös Vest Center-korilliset Scaniat.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/interur...17144874210300
> 
> Ja vielä myynnissä jonkin aikaan seissyt kaksiakselinen 8700LE.
> https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...17405812869800


Kas kun kaikkien noiden ilmoitusten myyntipaikaksi on merkitty Ruotsi

Ihmetyttää myös, että koko Vest sarja olisi menossa myyntiin. Ainoastaan Myyrmäen linjoilla olisi sopimuksen mukaan noiden käyttö loppumassa.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Oletko Nobinalla töissä, vai mistä olet saanut tietoosi, että auto 480 on poistettu?


En, mutta oletan, että 480:lla ei enää ajeta ainakaan Nobinan nimissä. Ilmoitus pärähti 14.5 ja 480 oli viimeksi ajossa 13.5.

----------


## huusmik

> Ihmetyttää myös, että koko Vest sarja olisi menossa myyntiin. Ainoastaan Myyrmäen linjoilla olisi sopimuksen mukaan noiden käyttö loppumassa.


Jossain päin foorumilla on mainittu, että nämä autot poistuisivat syysliikenteen alussa.

----------


## Makke93

> Jossain päin foorumilla on mainittu, että nämä autot poistuisivat syysliikenteen alussa.


Jaa.. kun oma musitikuva on, että oli puhetta Nobinan vanhojen tarpeen vähenemisestä nimenomaan pätkistä, niin spekuloitiin ettei Nobina poistaisi vanhimmasta päästä telikalustoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helb 1203-1205 poistettu HSL-liikenteestä.


Talvellahan nuo otettiin takaisin ajoon, mutta nyt niitä ei ole taas näkynyt vähään aikaan. Ovatkohan ne löytäneet uuden kodin jostakin muusta KA-kaupungista?

----------


## Eppu

> Talvellahan nuo otettiin takaisin ajoon, mutta nyt niitä ei ole taas näkynyt vähään aikaan. Ovatkohan ne löytäneet uuden kodin jostakin muusta KA-kaupungista?


Lahteen menevät kaiketi.

----------


## Noksu

HelB 1203-1205:n ohella myös HelB 1125 otettiin talvella takaisin käyttöön ja on nyt kadonnut ajosta.

Pitkään poissa liikenteestä olleen HelB 902:n katsastus puolestaan on vanhentunut tammikuun alussa, taitaa olla poistunut kokonaan.

HelB 309 sen sijaan on näkynyt viimeksi ajossa maaliskuun puolella, onkohan sekin poistunut?

----------


## bernemi

> HelB 309 sen sijaan on näkynyt viimeksi ajossa maaliskuun puolella, onkohan sekin poistunut?


Tämä on tietojeni mukaan vara-autona Kampista satamiin ajavassa shuttle-ajossa. Ei siis ole poistunut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä on tietojeni mukaan vara-autona Kampista satamiin ajavassa shuttle-ajossa. Ei siis ole poistunut.


Mutta onko kuitenkaan enää HSL-ajossa, onko LIJ-laitteita enää asennettuina?

----------


## Eppu

> HelB 1203-1205:n ohella myös HelB 1125 otettiin talvella takaisin käyttöön ja on nyt kadonnut ajosta.


Nämä kaikki Lahteen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Pitkään poissa liikenteestä olleen HelB 902:n katsastus puolestaan on vanhentunut tammikuun alussa, taitaa olla poistunut kokonaan.


Se katosi jo kertaalleen jopa varikolta, nyt on tullut takasin.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Jossain päin foorumilla on mainittu, että nämä autot poistuisivat syysliikenteen alussa.


Vesteistä jäävät ajoon autot 1, 3 ja 13. Loput poistuvat kesän aikana..

----------


## Pera

> Pitkään poissa liikenteestä olleen HelB 902:n katsastus puolestaan on vanhentunut tammikuun alussa, taitaa olla poistunut kokonaan.


Tää auto on ollu viimeksi linjalla viime vuoden keväällä, joten eiköhän tää oo jo poistunut.

----------


## Akizz

> En, mutta oletan, että 480:lla ei enää ajeta ainakaan Nobinan nimissä. Ilmoitus pärähti 14.5 ja 480 oli viimeksi ajossa 13.5.


Eilen oli viimeksi ajossa.

----------


## Prompter

> Ja jos livedataan voi luottaa, niin kaiketi myös Sipoon suunnaan 03-malliset 23, 24, 29 ja 34 ovat poistuneet ja niiden tilalle on tullut autot 8, 52, 80 ja 86.


Vanhoja Flyereitä, ainakin PL 23, 24, 29 ja 172, lähti toissapäivänä Viroon purkuun.

----------


## jtm

Nobinan Vest #2 on seisonut useamman kuukaden samalla paikalla liikkumatta.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Nobinan Vest #2 on seisonut useamman kuukaden samalla paikalla liikkumatta.


Autossa on öljypaineiden kanssa ongelmia, yritetty on korjaa mutta ei ole onnistunut.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tää auto on ollu viimeksi linjalla viime vuoden keväällä, joten eiköhän tää oo jo poistunut.


HelB 902 ei ole poistunut. Seisoo omalla parkkipaikalla, ja LIJ-laitteet ovat edelleen paikalla.

----------


## Tenava

Transdev 1203, 1204 ja 1205 poistuu liikenteestä kesäliikenteen alkaessa. Leasing päättyy ja palautuu Volvolle josta syksyksi Hsl liikenteeseen sijaisautoiksi kun Volvo ei saa uusia autoja vielä talviliikenteen alkuun.

----------


## hana

> Transdev 1203, 1204 ja 1205 poistuu liikenteestä kesäliikenteen alkaessa. Leasing päättyy ja palautuu Volvolle josta syksyksi Hsl liikenteeseen sijaisautoiksi kun Volvo ei saa uusia autoja vielä talviliikenteen alkuun.


1901 on tainnut myös poistua kesäliikenteen alusta.

----------


## Tenava

> 1901 on tainnut myös poistua kesäliikenteen alusta.


Joo on poistunut sekä TDF 1401

----------


## Prompter

PL 689 poistettu tänään.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> PL 689 poistettu tänään.


Jääköhän nämä Transdevin ja Pohjolan Liikenteen nyt poistetut Volvo 8900LE:t vielä Hsl-Alueelle?

----------


## bussiauto

> PL 689 poistettu tänään.


Miksi noin uutena poistetaan? Transdevin tapauksen kyllä ymmärrän mutta miksi tuo palautetaan jo nyt?

----------


## huusmik

> Miksi noin uutena poistetaan?


Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan PL 689 oli Volvon esittelyauto.

----------


## Prompter

PL 820 riisuttu LIJ-laitteista ja valtionkaarista.

----------


## Prompter

> Myös PL 874 ja 887 poistettu liikenteestä, suurella todennäköisyydellä myös 822.


822 on nyt varmasti poistunut; teipit ja LIJ:it otettu pois.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 822 on nyt varmasti poistunut; teipit ja LIJ:it otettu pois.


Taitaa varmaan myös 821 mennä pian poistoon.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Nobinalta nyt poistunut jotain VDL:iä sarjasta 822-877 vai onko niiden pakko olla liikenteessä kunnes syysliikenne käynnistyy?  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Onko Nobinalta nyt poistunut jotain VDL:iä sarjasta 822-877 vai onko niiden pakko olla liikenteessä kunnes syysliikenne käynnistyy?


Kesäkuussa onnettomuuksissa vaurioituneet autot 839 ja 843 tuskin ovat enää ajossa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kesäkuussa onnettomuuksissa vaurioituneet autot 839 ja 843 tuskin ovat enää ajossa.


Tämä tunneliin vilvoittelemaan halunnut (erään kuljettajan kommentti) korjataan, ts. on pajalla nyt. Toisen kohtalosta en ole tietoinen.

----------


## Akizz

> Tämä tunneliin vilvoittelemaan halunnut (erään kuljettajan kommentti) korjataan, ts. on pajalla nyt. Toisen kohtalosta en ole tietoinen.


Miksihän se korjataan? Ei ole tietääkseni menossa elokuussa enää mihinkään sopimukseen ja ei taida myyntiarvokaan olla kummoinen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksihän se korjataan? Ei ole tietääkseni menossa elokuussa enää mihinkään sopimukseen ja ei taida myyntiarvokaan olla kummoinen.


On 7-vuotiaalla bussilla vielä sen verran myyntiarvoa, että kyllä sellainen kannattaa vielä korjata aika pahastakin kolarista.

----------


## Akizz

> On 7-vuotiaalla bussilla vielä sen verran myyntiarvoa, että kyllä sellainen kannattaa vielä korjata aika pahastakin kolarista.


Nämä huonokuntoiset EEV-muovikopat eivät mielestäni enää ansaitse nimitystä bussi. No, en toki tiedä tarkkaan tuollaisen arvoa, mutta myynti voi olla hankalaa...

----------


## Miska

> Transdev 1203, 1204 ja 1205 poistuu liikenteestä kesäliikenteen alkaessa. Leasing päättyy ja palautuu Volvolle josta syksyksi Hsl liikenteeseen sijaisautoiksi kun Volvo ei saa uusia autoja vielä talviliikenteen alkuun.


Onkohan osa Keravan teli-Volvoista 1402 - 1411 jo palautunut Volvolle? Katsoin Bussitutkasta, että sarjan alkupään autot eivät ole olleet linjalla enää viime viikkoina. Transdevilla ei liene enää tarvetta näille autoille elokuun jälkeen. Ellei sitten joku yksittäinen auto jää varmistamaan, ettei keski-ikä vuoden loppuun jatkuvissa Helsingin kohteissa ylity viimeisinä kuukausina.

----------


## hana

> Onkohan osa Keravan teli-Volvoista 1402 - 1411 jo palautunut Volvolle? Katsoin Bussitutkasta, että sarjan alkupään autot eivät ole olleet linjalla enää viime viikkoina. Transdevilla ei liene enää tarvetta näille autoille elokuun jälkeen. Ellei sitten joku yksittäinen auto jää varmistamaan, ettei keski-ikä vuoden loppuun jatkuvissa Helsingin kohteissa ylity viimeisinä kuukausina.


Ei ole vielä palautunut, mutta kyseisiä busseja on korjattu siihen kuntoon että ne voidaan palauttaa Volvolle.

----------


## bussiauto

> Onko Nobinalta nyt poistunut jotain VDL:iä sarjasta 822-877 vai onko niiden pakko olla liikenteessä kunnes syysliikenne käynnistyy?


Poistuuko tuo koko sarja syysliikenteen alkuun mennessä? Hyvä jos niin, koska ainakin mun mielestä ihan kamalia

----------


## Ivecomies

> Poistuuko tuo koko sarja syysliikenteen alkuun mennessä? Hyvä jos niin, koska ainakin mun mielestä ihan kamalia


Olettaisin että suurin osa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:21 ----------




> Olettaisin että suurin osa.


Enkä ihmettelis jos osa päätyis jopa ulkomaille, jos niitä on vaikea saada kaupaksi Suomessa.

----------


## Akizz

> Poistuuko tuo koko sarja syysliikenteen alkuun mennessä? Hyvä jos niin, koska ainakin mun mielestä ihan kamalia


Osan olisi tarkoitus mennä retrofittaukseen ja sieltä mm. Pohjois-Espooseen.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenne 62:lla on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Katsastus ei ole ollut voimassa enää 3.6. jälkeen.

----------


## Tenava

> Poistuuko tuo koko sarja syysliikenteen alkuun mennessä? Hyvä jos niin, koska ainakin mun mielestä ihan kamalia


TDF 1402,1403,1404,1405 ja 1406 on Volvolle palautunut 24.07 2019  TDF 1407,1408,1409,1410 ja 1411 lähtee Volvoon 9.08 2019
TDF 1206 ja 1207 palautuu Raskoneelle 26.07
TDF 1401 Mb Spriter lähtee 26.07 Hämeenlinnaan
TDF 1203,1204 ja 1205 on jo Volvossa myös

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> TDF 1402,1403,1404,1405 ja 1406 on Volvolle palautunut 24.07 2019  TDF 1407,1408,1409,1410 ja 1411 lähtee Volvoon 9.08 2019
> TDF 1206 ja 1207 palautuu Raskoneelle 26.07
> TDF 1401 Mb Spriter lähtee 26.07 Hämeenlinnaan
> TDF 1203,1204 ja 1205 on jo Volvossa myös


Mites autot 1257-1263? Suurin osa niistä on kauheessa kunnossa... Voisivat kyllä pistää näitäki kuntoon...

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Mites autot 1257-1263? Suurin osa niistä on kauheessa kunnossa... Voisivat kyllä pistää näitäki kuntoon...


Oliskohan vuoden lopussa, kun h55:n ja h69:n sopimus päättyy. En ole varma asiasta, mutta oletan sen olevan näin.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Oliskohan vuoden lopussa, kun h55:n ja h69:n sopimus päättyy. En ole varma asiasta, mutta oletan sen olevan näin.


Sitä minäkin ajattelin. Mutta tosiaan autojen kunto on kauhea...

----------


## Mokka

> TDF 1402,1403,1404,1405 ja 1406 on Volvolle palautunut 24.07 2019


Nämä tulossa kuulemma Pohjolalle syysliikenteen alkuun.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Nämä tulossa kuulemma Pohjolalle syysliikenteen alkuun.


Mille linjoille? 500? Keravan linjat?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nämä tulossa kuulemma Pohjolalle syysliikenteen alkuun.


Okei, eli PL aikoo siis ostaa/ on ostanut Transdeviltä käytettyä kalustoa. Eipä oo Pohjolan Liikenne ostanut juuri aiemmin muilta liikennöitsijöiltä käytettyjä autoja. En olis yllättänyt jos vaikka Nobina olis noi ostanut, mut jotenkin yllättävää että Pohjola ostaa nyt Transdeviltä käytettyjä autoja. Ei siin toki mitään...

----------


## Rehtori

> Okei, eli PL aikoo siis ostaa/ on ostanut Transdeviltä käytettyä kalustoa. Eipä oo Pohjolan Liikenne ostanut juuri aiemmin muilta liikennöitsijöiltä käytettyjä autoja. En olis yllättänyt jos vaikka Nobina olis noi ostanut, mut jotenkin yllättävää että Pohjola ostaa nyt Transdeviltä käytettyjä autoja. Ei siin toki mitään...


Eikös nämä korvaa Pohjolan tilaamia uusia Volvoja mitkä toimitetaan myöhässä?

----------


## aki

> Okei, eli PL aikoo siis ostaa/ on ostanut Transdeviltä käytettyä kalustoa. Eipä oo Pohjolan Liikenne ostanut juuri aiemmin muilta liikennöitsijöiltä käytettyjä autoja. En olis yllättänyt jos vaikka Nobina olis noi ostanut, mut jotenkin yllättävää että Pohjola ostaa nyt Transdeviltä käytettyjä autoja. Ei siin toki mitään...


Eikös nuo Volvot olleet Transdevillä leasing-sopimuksella ja palautuvat nyt sopimuksen päättyessä Volvo-autolle? Eli PL ei ole ostamassa mitään Transdeviltä vaikka sen käyttämää kalustoa saakin käyttöönsä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eikös nämä korvaa Pohjolan tilaamia uusia Volvoja mitkä toimitetaan myöhässä?


Aa, okei. Eli Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet 8900LE:t ovat siis myöhässä ja PL saa nyt väliaikaisesti käyttöönsä noi Transdevin entiset Volvot kunnes heidän uudet Volvonsa saapuvat ja Transdevin entiset Volvot myydään varmaan eteenpäin jonnekin Tampereelle tai Turkuun jne.

----------


## Mokka

> Eikös nämä korvaa Pohjolan tilaamia uusia Volvoja mitkä toimitetaan myöhässä?


Juurikin näin. Taitaa tulla kaikki Volvot mitä Transdeviltä palautuu. Huhua myös että Tampereen seudulta tulisi lisäksi. Numeroinnissa siirrytään sarjaan 2800-3000. Perinteisestihän Pohjolan laina-autot on olleet 400-sarjassa ennenkuin Espoon VDL:liä numeroitiin sinne.

TDF  1203-1205 -> PL 2986-2988
TDF  1402-1406 -> PL 2826-2830
TDF  1901 -> PL 2984

----------


## kuukanko

> Taitaa tulla kaikki Volvot mitä Transdeviltä palautuu. Huhua myös että Tampereen seudulta tulisi lisäksi.


Nähtävästi PL:lle on tulossa sitten uusia Volvoja enemmänkin kuin Keravalle tarjotut 6 uutta teliä, kun sijaisautoja tulee noin paljon.

Sijaisautoiksi PL:lle tulee ilmeisesti myös Länsilinjat 13 ja VTT v77.

----------


## killerpop

> Juurikin näin. Taitaa tulla kaikki Volvot mitä Transdeviltä palautuu. Huhua myös että Tampereen seudulta tulisi lisäksi.


No ainakin ex Länsilinjat #13 on jo ollut tovin aikaa PL #2992

----------


## Ivecomies

Minkä takia Pohjolan Liikenteen uusien Volvojen toimituksessa on viivästymistä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:54 ----------




> Nähtävästi PL:lle on tulossa sitten uusia Volvoja enemmänkin kuin Keravalle tarjotut 6 uutta teliä, kun sijaisautoja tulee noin paljon.
> 
> Sijaisautoiksi PL:lle tulee ilmeisesti myös Länsilinjat 13 ja VTT v77.


Onko VTT:n Volvon kohtalosta mitään tietoa? myydäänköhän se myöhemmin eteenpäin jollekin yhtiölle vai pysyykö se Pohjolan Liikenteen vara-autona?

----------


## ipeniemela

> Osan olisi tarkoitus mennä retrofittaukseen ja sieltä mm. Pohjois-Espooseen.


Omasta mielestäni ainoa oikea paikka Nobinan 2012 VDL:ille on sulatto. Toivottavasti niitä ei edes retrofitattuna enää käytetä 345:llä. Mitä tuo retrofittaus muuten käyttännössä tarkoittaa, päästöluokan muutosta vai jotain kasvojenkohotusta?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Omasta mielestäni ainoa oikea paikka Nobinan 2012 VDL:ille on sulatto. Toivottavasti niitä ei edes retrofitattuna enää käytetä 345:llä. Mitä tuo retrofittaus muuten käyttännössä tarkoittaa, päästöluokan muutosta vai jotain kasvojenkohotusta?


Retrofittaus tarkoittaa että päästötasoa paranetaan.

----------


## Akizz

> Omasta mielestäni ainoa oikea paikka Nobinan 2012 VDL:ille on sulatto. Toivottavasti niitä ei edes retrofitattuna enää käytetä 345:llä. Mitä tuo retrofittaus muuten käyttännössä tarkoittaa, päästöluokan muutosta vai jotain kasvojenkohotusta?


Ainakaan linjalle 345 niitä ei ole tarjottu. Niitä on tarjottu 10 kpl linjoille 582, 348, 349, 246, 245, 238, 243, 244 ja 245.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Åbergin Linjalta poistunut autoja? ja onko Transdev 1265 (VDL Ambassador) poistettu?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Onko Åbergin Linjalta poistunut autoja? ja onko Transdev 1265 (VDL Ambassador) poistettu?


1265 on ollut tänään tuttuun tapaan Keravan linjoilla, joten ei.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 1265 on ollut tänään tuttuun tapaan Keravan linjoilla, joten ei.


Eiköhän se poistu viimeistään 12.8, kun Keravan linjoilla vaihtuu operaattori.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Eiköhän se poistu viimeistään 12.8, kun Keravan linjoilla vaihtuu operaattori.


Jep, tuskin on käyttöä Helsingissä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Jep, tuskin on käyttöä Helsingissä.


Kyllä sen voisi siirtää Helsingin 55:lle, joten ehkä sille on käyttöä  :Very Happy:

----------


## huusmik

> Kyllä sen voisi siirtää Helsingin 55:lle, joten ehkä sille on käyttöä


Itse asiassa ei voi, koska 55:lle vaaditaan A2-autoja ja 1265 on A1-kokoluokkaa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Åbergin Linjan 4 ja 23 poistettu/menossa poistoon?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:32 ----------




> Ovatko Åbergin Linjan 4 ja 23 poistettu/menossa poistoon?


Ja onko PL 821 poistettu?

----------


## Noksu

> Ja onko PL 821 poistettu?


Näin sen eilen koulutusajossa Leppävaarassa, ja ainakin vielä rahastuslaitteet olivat paikallaan.

----------


## Zambo

> Ovatko Åbergin Linjan 4 ja 23 poistettu/menossa poistoon?


#23 ajanee huomenna (133 iltavuoro) viimeiset Carrus City kyydit HSL-liikenteessä. Yleisön pyynnöstä vielä kerran baanalla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> #23 ajanee huomenna (133 iltavuoro) viimeiset Carrus City kyydit HSL-liikenteessä. Yleisön pyynnöstä vielä kerran baanalla.


Ja sit on siis koko City L-aika ohi HSL-alueella mikäli Savonlinja ei tuo City L:iä HSL-alueelle.

----------


## bussiauto

> #23 ajanee huomenna (133 iltavuoro) viimeiset Carrus City kyydit HSL-liikenteessä. Yleisön pyynnöstä vielä kerran baanalla.


Kiva kuulla että vielä kerran on mahdollisuus päästä kyytiin!

----------


## Ivecomies

> #23 ajanee huomenna (133 iltavuoro) viimeiset Carrus City kyydit HSL-liikenteessä. Yleisön pyynnöstä vielä kerran baanalla.


Osaatko yhtään sanoa millainen on Åbergin autotarve maanantaista lähtien, kun heillehän ei jää mitään muuta kuin 565 (joista Reissu Ruoti ajaa yhden vuoron Subbellaan)?

----------


## bernemi

> Osaatko yhtään sanoa millainen on Åbergin autotarve maanantaista lähtien, kun heillehän ei jää mitään muuta kuin 565 (joista Reissu Ruoti ajaa yhden vuoron Subbellaan)?


Åbergin Linja aloittaa myös alihankkijana linjalla 544, Scaloilla 17 ja 18. Näinollen autotarve vähenee vain yhdellä autolla. Olisiko kenties niin, että VDL #19 menee poistoon?

----------


## bussiauto

> #23 ajanee huomenna (133 iltavuoro) viimeiset Carrus City kyydit HSL-liikenteessä. Yleisön pyynnöstä vielä kerran baanalla.


Osaatko sanoa, millä lähdöllä?

----------


## Melamies

> Osaatko sanoa, millä lähdöllä?


Jos näin oikein oli tänään kasin jälkeen Leppävaarassa 544:lla.

----------


## bussiauto

> Jos näin oikein oli tänään kasin jälkeen Leppävaarassa 544:lla.


Niin, mutta tuo 133:n iltavuoro?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Jos näin oikein oli tänään kasin jälkeen Leppävaarassa 544:lla.


Monelta lähtee ja mistä tai mitkä ovat seuraavat viimeiset lähdöt?

----------


## Zambo

> Monelta lähtee ja mistä tai mitkä ovat seuraavat viimeiset lähdöt?


19:56 ja 20:56 Friisilästä alkavat kierrokset ovat viimeiset.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> 19:56 ja 20:56 Friisilästä alkavat kierrokset ovat viimeiset.


Oon ite täs kyydissä nyt omenan kohdalla menos friisilään, joten oletan et on 19.24 lähtevällä eikä 19.56 lähtevällä vuorolla.

Edit: kysyin kuskilta nii sano et kaks kierrosta jäljel kyseisellä autolla. Kello on nyt 19.18 ja auto saapu just friisilään, joten valistuneella arvauksella vikat vuorot on 19.24 ja 20.24.

----------


## bussiauto

Tänään menin Carruksella 1,5 kierrosta edestakaisin. Mahtava bussi!

----------


## Prompter

TDF 1409 Viinikkalan Volvolla ilman rekisterikilpiä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ovatko Åbergin Linjan 4 ja 23 poistettu/menossa poistoon?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:32 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ja onko PL 821 poistettu?


Yllätys voi 12.8 olla suuri ton 821 suhteen. Jotain 9xx scaloja saattaa tulla vastaan myös. Silmät auki ja ulos bongaamaan. Kaikki ei näy kartalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:28 ----------




> TDF 1409 Viinikkalan Volvolla ilman rekisterikilpiä.


Joku OXI - 696 Volvo myös   :Wink:   2994 numero, hsl väreissä.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

OXI-696 tulee Tampereelta, Länsilinjojen #49.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> OXI-696 tulee Tampereelta, Länsilinjojen #49.


Ja sitä aiemmin Nobinalta, numerolla #472.

----------


## Mokka

Transdevilta poistuneet autot 522 ja 523, jotka tulevat Pohjolalle käyttöön. 522 saa numeron 2824 ja 523 2825.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Mitä Korsisaaren Ivecoille #20-22 ja #24-25 tapahtuu nyt kun 224:än pätkäsopimus on ohi? Entäs Scalalle #26?

----------


## kuukanko

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan Åbergin Linja 23 on poistettu liikenteestä.

----------


## Tenava

> Transdevilta poistuneet autot 522 ja 523, jotka tulevat Pohjolalle käyttöön. 522 saa numeron 2824 ja 523 2825.


Ne on edelleen Transdevin omistuksessa ovat Volvolla vuokralla ja sitä kautta Pohjolan Liikenteen käytössä kunnes uusia autoja tulee.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mitä Korsisaaren Ivecoille #20-22 ja #24-25 tapahtuu nyt kun 224:än pätkäsopimus on ohi? Entäs Scalalle #26?


Asiaa yhdeltä kuljettajalta kysyttyäni, totesi että Nurmijärvi on kohde autoille. Itse meni muualle ajamaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Taksikuljetuksen Scalat nyt poistettu?

----------


## bernemi

Kuukankorven sivustolla mainitaan, että HelB 257-259 olisivat vielä ajossa.
Niiden rahastuslaitteet on poistettu jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## aki

Bussitutkan mukaan seuraavat Nobinan autot eivät ole olleet lainkaan linjalla talviaikataulujen alkamisen jälkeen 12.8: 

5, 12, 485, 488, 623, 624, 651, 676, 726, 825-830, 832, 834, 835, 837, 839, 843, 847, 850-852, 854, 859, 863-866, 869, 873, 997. 

VDL:n suuri määrä listalla ei yllätä, mutta olisin luullut että 400- ja 600-sarjan pätkä Volvoja olisi poistunut talviliikenteen alkaessa jo huomattavasti enemmän? Mikähän tuon 997:n tilanne on kun näyttää olleen viimeksi linjalla 16.7?

----------


## bernemi

> Bussitutkan mukaan seuraavat Nobinan autot eivät ole olleet lainkaan linjalla talviaikataulujen alkamisen jälkeen 12.8: 
> 
> 5, 12, 485, 488, 623, 624, 651, 676, 726, 825-830, 832, 834, 835, 837, 839, 843, 847, 850-852, 854, 859, 863-866, 869, 873, 997. 
> 
> VDL:n suuri määrä listalla ei yllätä, mutta olisin luullut että 400- ja 600-sarjan pätkä Volvoja olisi poistunut talviliikenteen alkaessa jo huomattavasti enemmän? Mikähän tuon 997:n tilanne on kun näyttää olleen viimeksi linjalla 16.7?


Olisiko tuon 997:n kohdalla esim. joku isompi korjaus?
726:lla on Klovissa ihan vakio kierto kuulemma.
676:lla Klovissa vielä oma paikka.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Jokin osittain purettu Nobinan (VDL Citea LLE-120) seisoo klovin varikon takana, tämän näkee linjalla 544 Leppävaaran suuntaan.

----------


## Akizz

> Jokin osittain purettu Nobinan (VDL Citea LLE-120) seisoo klovin varikon takana, tämän näkee linjalla 544 Leppävaaran suuntaan.


Olisikohan jompi kumpi kesällä kolaroiduista autoista 843 tai 839?

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Bussitutkan mukaan seuraavat Nobinan autot eivät ole olleet lainkaan linjalla talviaikataulujen alkamisen jälkeen 12.8: 
> 
> 5, 12, 485, 488, 623, 624, 651, 676, 726, 825-830, 832, 834, 835, 837, 839, 843, 847, 850-852, 854, 859, 863-866, 869, 873, 997. 
> 
> VDL:n suuri määrä listalla ei yllätä, mutta olisin luullut että 400- ja 600-sarjan pätkä Volvoja olisi poistunut talviliikenteen alkaessa jo huomattavasti enemmän? Mikähän tuon 997:n tilanne on kun näyttää olleen viimeksi linjalla 16.7?


726 ei ole poistunut, 726 kolaroi NF 757:n kanssa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onkos Korsisaaren Scalat ja Ivecot poistuneet?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Onkos Korsisaaren Scalat ja Ivecot poistuneet?


Sitä mäkin mietin. On tosin sanottu (tai enemminkin veikkailtu) että ne oltais siirretty Nurmijärvelle, mut se ei ole ollut varmaa tietoa. En oo varma mitä vaatimuksia on Nurmijärven bussiliikenteessä, jos siellä vaikka vaaditaan korkeaselkänojaiset penkit turvavöineen jne.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------




> Sitä mäkin mietin. On tosin sanottu (tai enemminkin veikkailtu) että ne oltais siirretty Nurmijärvelle, mut se ei ole ollut varmaa tietoa. En oo varma mitä vaatimuksia on Nurmijärven bussiliikenteessä, jos siellä vaikka vaaditaan korkeaselkänojaiset penkit turvavöineen jne.


Eipä oo ainakaan Kuukankorpi vielä päivitellyt niiden tietoja...

----------


## KriZuu

> Onkos Korsisaaren Scalat ja Ivecot poistuneet?


Ainakin 26 on ollut vielä Bussitutkan mukaan ajossa linjalla 961 keskiviikkona 28.8. joten ehkä tuo on säilyttänyt vara-auton roolin. Muuta 224:lla käytettyä kalustoa ei ole liikenteessä enää näkynyt.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Olisikohan jompi kumpi kesällä kolaroiduista autoista 843 tai 839?


Puuta päin ajettu on hän. Eli 839

----------


## JT

> Onkos Korsisaaren Scalat ja Ivecot poistuneet?


Nyt juuri Lentoasemalle päin suuntaamassa KS #21 Korsisaaren omassa valkoisessa "värityksessä".

----------


## jiipeehoo

Korsisaaren Ivecoja on kyllä Manskulla näkynyt.

----------


## Wreith

> Korsisaaren Ivecoja on kyllä Manskulla näkynyt.


Luulen että puhut nyt U-linjojen Ivecoista mahdollisesti?

----------


## aki

> Mikähän tuon 997:n tilanne on kun näyttää olleen viimeksi linjalla 16.7?


Tutkan mukaan NF 997 on palannut ajoon Perjantaina 6.9 ollen linjalla 575 ja Lauantaina 7.9 ajaa linjalla 335B.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Luulen että puhut nyt U-linjojen Ivecoista mahdollisesti?


Niistä juuri. Ei Manskulla Helsingissä muita Korsisaaria näykään. Jostain paikallisliikenteestä Keski-Uusimaallla en tiedä paljoakaan.

----------


## Wreith

> Niistä juuri. Ei Manskulla Helsingissä muita Korsisaaria näykään. Jostain paikallisliikenteestä Keski-Uusimaallla en tiedä paljoakaan.


Juu, täälä lähinnä puhuttiin noista paikkuri ivecoista. Eihän noiden U linjojen Ivecojen pitäisi poistua vielä hetkeen kun sopimustakin on jäljellä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Voiko muuten olla mahdollista että osa Nobinan poistamista VDL:istä ovat siirtymässä/siirretty Nobinalle Ruotsiin?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Voiko muuten olla mahdollista että osa Nobinan poistamista VDL:istä ovat siirtymässä/siirretty Nobinalle Ruotsiin?


Tuskin. Ovat muutenskin kauheassa kunnossa...

----------


## ana

Näitä ei ajossa olevia Vdl:iä seisoo Hakunilan varikon takanurkassa, sekä jokunen 8700 Volvo siellä näyttää olevan

----------


## jtm

Nobinat #485, #495, #624, #825, #826, #828, #847 sekä #863 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista.

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Nobinat #485, #495, #624, #825, #826, #828, #847 sekä #863 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista.


Sekä #5, #12, #494, #623, #830, #832, #834, #837, #850, #864, #865, #866,

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinat #485, #495, #624, #825, #826, #828, #847 sekä #863 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista.


Voisikohan #480 olla poistettu? kun on ollut linjalla viimeksi 14.8.2019.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Voisikohan #480 olla poistettu? kun on ollut linjalla viimeksi 14.8.2019.


Todennäköisesti on. Enkä ihmettele jos myös 478 ja 479 ovat poistettu tai ovat pian menossa poistoon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:57 ----------

Montako vanhaa VDL:ää (sarjasta 822-877) Nobinalle jää liikenteeseen sen jälkeen, kun kaikki myöhässä olevat uudet bussit ovat saapuneet?

----------


## bernemi

> Montako vanhaa VDL:ää (sarjasta 822-877) Nobinalle jää liikenteeseen sen jälkeen, kun kaikki myöhässä olevat uudet bussit ovat saapuneet?


Muistaakseni seuraavasti:
1kpl linjalle 588
5kpl Tikkurilan liityntälinjoille
10kpl linjoille 238, 243, 244, 245, 246, 348, 349 ja 582
2kpl linjoille 112, 118, 125

Eli yhteensä 18 kappaletta, eli seuraavat autot:
823, 833, 836, 838, 846, 848, 849, 853, 855, 858, 860, 861, 862, 867, 868, 870, 876, 877.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Todennäköisesti on. Enkä ihmettele jos myös 478 ja 479 ovat poistettu tai ovat pian menossa poistoon.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:57 ----------
> 
> Montako vanhaa VDL:ää (sarjasta 822-877) Nobinalle jää liikenteeseen sen jälkeen, kun kaikki myöhässä olevat uudet bussit ovat saapuneet?



479 oli tänään 13.9. linjalla 510.

----------


## jtm

> Voisikohan #480 olla poistettu? kun on ollut linjalla viimeksi 14.8.2019.


Seisoo ainakin romurivissä muiden poistettujen välissä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Seisoo ainakin romurivissä muiden poistettujen välissä.


Elikkä vastaus bussitietäjän kysymykseen on Kyllä. 🙂

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:00 ----------

478 ja 479 poistuvat varmaan heti kunhan Nobinan kaikki uudet Suburbanit ovat talossa...

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Elikkä vastaus bussitietäjän kysymykseen on Kyllä. 🙂
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:00 ----------
> 
> 478 ja 479 poistuvat varmaan heti kunhan Nobinan kaikki uudet Suburbanit ovat talossa...


No ei poistu. 478 ja 479  jäävät ajoon.. Jälleen kerran älä luule omias.

----------


## Ivecomies

> No ei poistu. 478 ja 479  jäävät ajoon.. Jälleen kerran älä luule omias.


Aijaa. Mä vaan luulin että Nobina olis luopumassa vanhimmista teleistään, kun heidän kaikki uudet Suburbanit ovat saapuneet, mut uskon kyllä jos sä noin sanot. Milläs linjalla noita autoja sit tarvitaan?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Aijaa. Mä vaan luulin että Nobina olis luopumassa vanhimmista teleistään, kun heidän kaikki uudet Suburbanit ovat saapuneet, mut uskon kyllä jos sä noin sanot. Milläs linjalla noita autoja sit tarvitaan?


Muistaakseni 562 yms...

----------


## JT

> Muistaakseni seuraavasti:
> 1kpl linjalle 588
> 5kpl Tikkurilan liityntälinjoille
> 10kpl linjoille 238, 243, 244, 245, 246, 348, 349 ja 582
> 2kpl linjoille 112, 118, 125
> 
> Eli yhteensä 18 kappaletta, eli seuraavat autot:
> 823, 833, 836, 838, 846, 848, 849, 853, 855, 858, 860, 861, 862, 867, 868, 870, 876, 877.


Jaaha. Eikö yhtäkään VDL:ää jätetä sitten varalle?

----------


## Akizz

> Jaaha. Eikö yhtäkään VDL:ää jätetä sitten varalle?


Toivottavasti ei.

----------


## Salomaa

Mitä nykyään tapahtuu liikenteestä poistetuille autoille. MInulla itsell ei ole harmaata aavistustakaan, mutta täällä joku varmaan osaa tarkemmin kertoa. Siis mihin ne käytöstä poistetut autot sieltä varikon pihasta lähtevät ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitä nykyään tapahtuu liikenteestä poistetuille autoille. Minulla itsellä ei ole harmaata aavistustakaan, mutta täällä joku varmaan osaa tarkemmin kertoa. Siis mihin ne käytöstä poistetut autot sieltä varikon pihasta lähtevät ?


Tämä vaihtelee tapauskohtaisesti, mutta varsin usein HSL-liikennettä harjoittavan liikennöitsijän käytöstä poistuvat autot jatkavat elämäänsä jossain muualla *). Se muu kohde voi olla kotimaassa tai ulkomailla. Huonokuntoisien autojen seuraava osoite voi kuitenkin olla myös autopurkaamo. Jo sitä ennen liikennöitsijä on pyrkinyt keräämään hyödylliset varaosat itselleen talteen.

Ennen vanhaan kunnalliset liikennelaitokset huutokauppasivat vanhoja bussejaan aika ajoin. Tällöin entisiä kaupunkibusseja saattoi päättyä pizzerioiksi, varaosavarastoiksi, matkailuautoiksi ja vaikka mihin käyttöön. Suurin osa huutokauppojen aikaisista bussinromuista taisi päätyä romuliikkeisiin ja edelleen naulatehtaalle.

*) Viimeksi tänään näin entiset HelB 9:n ja 114:n vuosilta 2000 - 2001 Hämeenlinnan sisäisellä linjalla 3.

----------


## Salomaa

Minkäslaista hintaa näistä poistoautoista yleensä saadaan ?

----------


## tkp

Veolialta poistettuja 2007-vuoden teliscaloja sai viime syksynä noin 5000 hintaan

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tämä vaihtelee tapauskohtaisesti, mutta varsin usein HSL-liikennettä harjoittavan liikennöitsijän käytöstä poistuvat autot jatkavat elämäänsä jossain muualla *). Se muu kohde voi olla kotimaassa tai ulkomailla. Huonokuntoisien autojen seuraava osoite voi kuitenkin olla myös autopurkaamo. Jo sitä ennen liikennöitsijä on pyrkinyt keräämään hyödylliset varaosat itselleen talteen.
> 
> Ennen vanhaan kunnalliset liikennelaitokset huutokauppasivat vanhoja bussejaan aika ajoin. Tällöin entisiä kaupunkibusseja saattoi päättyä pizzerioiksi, varaosavarastoiksi, matkailuautoiksi ja vaikka mihin käyttöön. Suurin osa huutokauppojen aikaisista bussinromuista taisi päätyä romuliikkeisiin ja edelleen naulatehtaalle.
> 
> *) Viimeksi tänään näin entiset HelB 9:n ja 114:n vuosilta 2000 - 2001 Hämeenlinnan sisäisellä linjalla 3.


Osaatko sanoa minne kaikki Nobinan Volvo B7RLE City L-autot sekä 444 ja 445 lähtivät? ja Nobinan poistamat 8700LE:t?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Taitaa nobina #480 olla poistettujen joukossa, ollut viimeksi linjalla 14.8.2019.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onko PL #807 poistettu? Ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.8 eli reilu kuukausi sitten.

----------


## Prompter

> Onko PL #807 poistettu? Ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.8 eli reilu kuukausi sitten.


Juuri äsken ajoi vastaan linjalla 65.

----------


## Pera

TK:n Scalat lienee myös poistettu sillä 253 on ollu viimeksi ajossa heinäkuussa ja 254,255,256 toukokuussa.

----------


## Akizz

Missä mahtaa Nobinan uudet 2018 VDL:t liikkua? Kesäliikenteen jälkeen linjalle 566 on tullut vakioksi joitakin poistettavia jämäautoja (VDL Citea 2012).

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Missä mahtaa Nobinan uudet 2018 VDL:t liikkua? Kesäliikenteen jälkeen linjalle 566 on tullut vakioksi joitakin poistettavia jämäautoja (VDL Citea 2012).


Jos tarkoitat niitä takaovellisia VDL:iä, niin Vihdintiellä jonkun sellaisen kyydissä muistan istuneeni. Tänä syksynä siis.

----------


## Wreith

> Missä mahtaa Nobinan uudet 2018 VDL:t liikkua? Kesäliikenteen jälkeen linjalle 566 on tullut vakioksi joitakin poistettavia jämäautoja (VDL Citea 2012).


Vihdintiellä liikkuvat linjoilla 321-345 + 553, 554 ja 561 sekä 711-739 linjoilla. Välillä myös tikkurilan liityntäliikenteessä.

----------


## Akizz

> Vihdintiellä liikkuvat linjoilla 321-345 + 553, 554 ja 561 sekä 711-739 linjoilla. Välillä myös tikkurilan liityntäliikenteessä.


Ovatko siellä vakiona? Linjalle 566 tarjottiin vain näitä uusia Citeoita, mutta nyt kesän jälkeen tullut noita poistouhan alla olevia romuja...

----------


## Wreith

> Ovatko siellä vakiona? Linjalle 566 tarjottiin vain näitä uusia Citeoita, mutta nyt kesän jälkeen tullut noita poistouhan alla olevia romuja...


Ainakin näyttävät olevan joka päivä näillä linjoilla. Viikonlopuista en ole kovin varma

----------


## Miska

> Ovatko siellä vakiona? Linjalle 566 tarjottiin vain näitä uusia Citeoita, mutta nyt kesän jälkeen tullut noita poistouhan alla olevia romuja...


566:lle tuli syysliikenteen alkaessa yksi auto lisää, kun vuoroväli tiheni. Tuo lisätty auto lienee 2012-VDL. Muuten siellä näyttäisi Bussitutkan perusteella liikkuneen lähinnä uudempia VDL:iä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Ovatko Helbit #301-#306 poistettu? Olivat ajossa viimeksi kesäkuussa.

----------


## bernemi

> Ovatko Helbit #301-#306 poistettu? Olivat ajossa viimeksi kesäkuussa.


Nämä autot on poistettu. Olisivat muutenkin yli-ikäisiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nämä autot on poistettu. Olisivat muutenkin yli-ikäisiä.


Millaista evidenssiä niiden poistumisesta on?

----------


## bernemi

> Millaista evidenssiä niiden poistumisesta on?


En nyt ole aivan satavarma, mutta muistaakseni rahastuslaitteet otettu pois ja alettu ottaa varaosiakin uudempiin autoihin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobinat #487 ja #493 seisovat Hakunilan varikolla poikittain ilman rahastuslaitteita.

----------


## aki

> Nobinat #487 ja #493 seisovat Hakunilan varikolla poikittain ilman rahastuslaitteita.


Bussitutkasta huomaa myös ettei yksikään noista jäljellä olevista 400-sarjan Volvoista ole ollut enää Lokakuun aikana linjalla. Tuskin enää linjalla nähdäänkään.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Bussitutkasta huomaa myös ettei yksikään noista jäljellä olevista 400-sarjan Volvoista ole ollut enää Lokakuun aikana linjalla. Tuskin enää linjalla nähdäänkään.


#497 ja #600 ajoivat viikko sitten mua vastaan kehä kolmosella Länsisalmen kohdalla itään päin. Mahdollisesti Vuosaaren satamaan ja sieltä purkuun?

----------


## kuukanko

> Puuta päin ajettu on hän. Eli 839


Bussitutkan mukaan Nobina 839 olisi tänään ollut taas linjalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinat 2, 5, 12, 480, 483-499, 600, 620-622, 625, 628 ja 629 on poistettu. Ovat ilman rahastuslaitteita.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinat 625, ja 629 on poistettu. Ovat ilman rahastuslaitteita.


Mikähän tämä Nobinan idea on teipata busseja HSL-väreihin ja poistaa käytöstä hetken kuluttua? En vain ymmärrä.

----------


## Zambo

> Mikähän tämä Nobinan idea on teipata busseja HSL-väreihin ja poistaa käytöstä hetken kuluttua? En vain ymmärrä.


Poistoon voi olla syynä esim. kohtuuttomat korjauskustannukset auton arvoon ja tulevaan käyttötarpeeseen nähden.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Poistoon voi olla syynä esim. kohtuuttomat korjauskustannukset auton arvoon ja tulevaan käyttötarpeeseen nähden.


Mut se on sit taas hieman outoa, että Nobina maalailee vanhempaa kalustoaan uudestaan HSL-väreihin, kun muut eivät sitä tee. Enkä ymmärrä mikä siinä on ideana, jos bussi on muutenkin menossa vähitellen poistoon.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:59 ----------




> Mikähän tämä Nobinan idea on teipata busseja HSL-väreihin ja poistaa käytöstä hetken kuluttua? En vain ymmärrä.


Samaa mäkin ihmettelen. Kun esim. HelB ja PL eivät sitä tee vaikka PL:llä on käsittäkseeni aika monta kokovalkoista Crosswaytä sarjasta 736-745, 751-760, jotka ovat riisuttu PL:n pikavuoromainoksista. Ne sopis hyvinkin HSL-väreihin, mikäli PL ei halua teipata ne uudestaan kaaritunnuksiinsa.

----------


## bernemi

Transdevin entinen #1205 ja Pohjolan Liikenne #2988 palvelee nykyäään Oulun Taksipalveluiden laivastossa numerolla #56. Kyseinen auto kuvattukin jo Oulussa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Transdevin entinen #1205 ja Pohjolan Liikenne #2988 palvelee nykyäään Oulun Taksipalveluiden laivastossa numerolla #56. Kyseinen auto kuvattukin jo Oulussa.


Oulun Taksipalvelut = OTP Travel?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Oulun Taksipalvelut = OTP Travel?


Kyllä. OTP juurikin.

----------


## Prompter

PL 821 poistettu liikenteestä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF #651 on ollut linjalla viimeksi 14.6.2019
NF #652 on ollut linjalla viimeksi 22.8.2019
Nämäkin tainneet poistua?

----------


## Ivecomies

Hieman offtopic, mut onkohan se että autot 601-619, 478 ja 479 sekä Vestit ovat telejä se suurin mahdollinen syy miksi ne ei poistu niin nopeasti kuin Nobinan 2-akseliset 8700LE:t?

----------


## ana

Taitaa olla vanhoillekin teleille töitä ihan riittävästi, kun osa on ajossa viikonloppunakin. 8700-pätkillä ei niinkään, vaan näyttävät olevan pääasiassa ruuhkissa. Poistoon, kun vikaantuu enemmän? Mikä lienee sivuun laitettujen 12-mallisten Vdl-pätkien kohtalo jatkossa. Meneekö ne kokonaan jossain vaiheessa poistoon kokonaan vai odottavatko "parempia aikoja"? Luulisi 7 vuotta vanhoille katureille olevan vielä käyttöä jossain.

----------


## Wreith

Hakunilan peräkammarin vdl:lät sekä volvot käytettiin päällä tänään sekä mahdollisesti ajatetuttiin.

----------


## ana

Niin näyttivät iltapäivällä olevan käynnissä siitä ohi ajaessa. #486 oli pysäkillä hätärit päällä lähellä varikkoa, eli sillä on ainakin yritetty ajaa  :Laughing:

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB #930 ollut linjalla viimeksi 30.7.2019. Eikö ole aika varma poiston merkki?

----------


## killerpop

Transdevin Scalat #84 ja #85 saanevat harjoitella hämäläisempää komennusta Vekan laivueessa. Näissä 5.11.2019 alkaen vakuutus Pohjantähdessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Transdevin Scalat #84 ja #85 saanevat harjoitella hämäläisempää komennusta Vekan laivueessa.


Hämeenlinnan kirjeenvaihtaja on nähnyt tänään 7.11. GHU-580:n (ja kauempana myös sen toisen) Vekan ja Miodexin yhteisvarikolla.

----------


## aki

> Hieman offtopic, mut onkohan se että autot 601-619, 478 ja 479 sekä Vestit ovat telejä se suurin mahdollinen syy miksi ne ei poistu niin nopeasti kuin Nobinan 2-akseliset 8700LE:t?


Vesteistä on tällä viikolla ollut ajossa enää autot 1, 3, 10, 13, 15 ja 16. Nyt kun viimeisetkin uudet Sub-telit ovat päässeet töihin, niin Vesteille ei enää ole käyttöä runkolinjojen tuuraajina. Tänä aamuna tutkan mukaan linjalle on lähtenyt vain autot 15 ja 16.

----------


## JT

> Tänä aamuna tutkan mukaan linjalle on lähtenyt vain autot 15 ja 16.


On siellä tänään ollut myös #3 ja #10.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> On siellä tänään ollut myös #3 ja #10.


Toki, mutta tutkan mukaan vasta akin viestin kirjoittamisen jälkeen. Eivätköhän kaikki yhtiöt tarvitse jonkinmoista kalustoreserviä talveakin silmällä pitäen. Osa varakalustosta esiintyy harvemmin kuin toiset. Tilanteet vaihtelevat ja päivittyvät.

----------


## JT

> Toki, mutta tutkan mukaan vasta akin viestin kirjoittamisen jälkeen.


Nimenomaan. Tutkan tiedoista ei voi vielä klo 7.17 päätellä kokonaistilannetta, koska kaikki autot eivät ole vielä siihen aikaan aloittaneet rupeaamansa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobina #610 ollut linjalla viimeksi 22.10.2019
Nobina #636 ollut linjalla viimeksi 25.9.2019
Nobina #639 ollut linjalla viimeksi 30.9.2019
Nobina #715 ollut linjalla viimeksi 24.10.2019
Nobina #733 ollut linjalla viimeksi 1.10.2019
Nobina #747 ollut linjalla viimeksi 17.10.2019
Nobina #851 ollut linjalla viimeksi 11.7.2019
Nobina #852 ollut linjalla viimeksi 10.8.2019
Nobina #859 ollut linjalla viimeksi 9.8.2019
Nobina #873 ollut linjalla viimeksi 9.8.2019
Nobina #975 ollut linjalla viimeksi 15.10.2019
Nobina #976 ollut linjalla viimeksi 28.9.2019
Tietääkö joku ovatko nämä poistuneet vai eikö näille vain löydy käyttöä?

----------


## bernemi

> Nobina #610 ollut linjalla viimeksi 22.10.2019
> Nobina #636 ollut linjalla viimeksi 25.9.2019
> Nobina #639 ollut linjalla viimeksi 30.9.2019
> Nobina #715 ollut linjalla viimeksi 24.10.2019
> Nobina #733 ollut linjalla viimeksi 1.10.2019
> Nobina #747 ollut linjalla viimeksi 17.10.2019
> Nobina #851 ollut linjalla viimeksi 11.7.2019
> Nobina #852 ollut linjalla viimeksi 10.8.2019
> Nobina #859 ollut linjalla viimeksi 9.8.2019
> ...


Auto 610:ssä tietojeni mukaan jokin maalausoperaatio meneillään.

Mersut nyt varmasti ovat vain tilapäisesti pois linjaliikenteestä, samoin kuin Teli-Scalat.

Luettelemasi VDL:t on poistettu, samoin kuin 636 ja 639.
2-akselisissa Scaloissa on myöskin jotain väliaikaista vikaa, ja ne palaavat kyllä linjalle.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Auto 610:ssä tietojeni mukaan jokin maalausoperaatio meneillään.
> 
> Mersut nyt varmasti ovat vain tilapäisesti pois linjaliikenteestä, samoin kuin Teli-Scalat.
> 
> Luettelemasi VDL:t on poistettu, samoin kuin 636 ja 639.
> 2-akselisissa Scaloissa on myöskin jotain väliaikaista vikaa, ja ne palaavat kyllä linjalle.


Minkäs takia nyt Mersut ovat poissa liikenteestä, kun nehän ovat uudemmasta päästä kalustoa ja ovat myös vakioita tietyillä linjoilla (samoin kuin esim. Euro6-VDL:t ja uudenmalliset Ivecot)? nehän ovat myös Euro6:sia ja ikää ei ole kuin 4 vuotta. Ymmärtääkseni noi Klovin 900-sarjan Meset ovat 502:n vakkareita.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bernemi

> Minkäs takia nyt Mersut ovat poissa liikenteestä, kun nehän ovat uudemmasta päästä kalustoa ja ovat myös vakioita tietyillä linjoilla (samoin kuin esim. Euro6-VDL:t ja uudenmalliset Ivecot)? nehän ovat myös Euro6:sia ja ikää ei ole kuin 4 vuotta. Ymmärtääkseni noi Klovin 900-sarjan Meset ovat 502:n vakkareita.


Jospa niissä Mersuissa on jokin yllättäen tullut/suunniteltu huoltotoimenpide, joka kestää aikaa. Ei niitä huvikseen pois linjalta pidetä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Luettelemasi VDL:t on poistettu, samoin kuin 636 ja 639.


Asia selvä. Kuukangon sivuilla ei vain ollut vielä merkitty käytöstä poistetuiksi.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nobina #610 ollut linjalla viimeksi 22.10.2019
> Nobina #636 ollut linjalla viimeksi 25.9.2019
> Nobina #639 ollut linjalla viimeksi 30.9.2019
> Nobina #715 ollut linjalla viimeksi 24.10.2019
> Nobina #733 ollut linjalla viimeksi 1.10.2019
> Nobina #747 ollut linjalla viimeksi 17.10.2019
> Nobina #851 ollut linjalla viimeksi 11.7.2019
> Nobina #852 ollut linjalla viimeksi 10.8.2019
> Nobina #859 ollut linjalla viimeksi 9.8.2019
> ...


Komea lista. 
Lisättäneen samaan tapaan myös

Nobina #715 ollut linjalla viimeksi 24.10.2019. 
Nobina #760 ollut linjalla viimeksi 28.10.2019. 
Nobina #997 ollut linjalla viimeksi 29.10.2019.

Tosin vastaan melko hyvin jo tuon #715 kohdalle.
Siitä on todennäköisesti mennyt lopulta ZF, joka nyki ja vonkui paljon aijemmin keväällä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mites muuten Taksikuljetuksen Scaloilla 253-256 menee? ovatko ne edelleen ajossa vai ovatko ne jo poistettu? Kuukankorpi-sivu ainakin sanoo että koko sarja olisi edelleen ajossa, vaikka ne kaikki uudet Ivecot ovat saapuneet jo iät ajat sitten. Oli ainakin huhuja siitä, että sarjasta olisi jäänyt 1 auto ajoon.

----------


## aki

> Mites muuten Taksikuljetuksen Scaloilla 253-256 menee? ovatko ne edelleen ajossa vai ovatko ne jo poistettu? Kuukankorpi-sivu ainakin sanoo että koko sarja olisi edelleen ajossa, vaikka ne kaikki uudet Ivecot ovat saapuneet jo iät ajat sitten. Oli ainakin huhuja siitä, että sarjasta olisi jäänyt 1 auto ajoon.


Tutkan mukaan autot 254-256 ovat olleet viimeksi linjalla Toukokuussa ja auto 253 Heinäkuussa. Eiköhän kaikki siis ole jo poistuneet.

----------


## JT

> Mites muuten Taksikuljetuksen Scaloilla 253-256 menee? ovatko ne edelleen ajossa vai ovatko ne jo poistettu? Kuukankorpi-sivu ainakin sanoo että koko sarja olisi edelleen ajossa, vaikka ne kaikki uudet Ivecot ovat saapuneet jo iät ajat sitten. Oli ainakin huhuja siitä, että sarjasta olisi jäänyt 1 auto ajoon.





> Tutkan mukaan autot 254-256 ovat olleet viimeksi linjalla Toukokuussa ja auto 253 Heinäkuussa. Eiköhän kaikki siis ole jo poistuneet.


Kaikki neljä Scalaa seisovat Suomenojan varikolla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kaikki neljä Scalaa seisovat Suomenojan varikolla.


Onko niistä sitten poistettu LIJ-laitteita jne.?

----------


## bussiauto

> Onko niistä sitten poistettu LIJ-laitteita jne.?


Ei ole täysin varma havainto mutta ei niissä kortinlukijoita ainakaan enää näytä olevan.

----------


## Ivecomies

Miksi Tammelundin 24-26 ovat nyt poistettu? Kuukankorpi sanoo ainakin niin.

----------


## huusmik

> Miksi Tammelundin 24-26 ovat nyt poistettu? Kuukankorpi sanoo ainakin niin.


Linjalle 16 tuli 3 uutta Citeaa (numerot 12-14), joten näille ei enää löytynyt töitä.

----------


## kuukanko

PL 52 on nykyään Imatralla.

----------


## Gulf

> Linjalle 16 tuli 3 uutta Citeaa (numerot 12-14), joten näille ei enää löytynyt töitä.


Kuinka pitkä sopimus Tammelundilla on sitten vielä linjasta 16 kun kaikki autot korvattiin uusilla?

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF #1 ollut ajossa viimeksi 4.11.2019
NF #9 ollut ajossa viimeksi 29.11.2019
NF #10 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.11.2019
NF #14 ollut ajossa viimeksi 28.11.2019
NF #478 ollut ajossa viimeksi 12.12.2019
SL #727 ollut ajossa viimeksi 14.11.2019
HelB #930 ollut ajossa viimeksi 30.7.2019
HelB #1110 ollut ajossa viimeksi 30.10.2019
TDF #1253 ollut ajossa viimeksi 3.12.2019
TDF #3008 ollut ajossa viimeksi 3.12.2019
PL #299 ollut ajossa viimeksi 14.11.2019
PL #737 ollut ajossa viimeksi 4.12.2019
PL #759 ollut ajossa viimeksi 20.11.2019
PL #760 ollut ajossa viimeksi 27.11.2019
PL #776 ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.12.2019
KS #22 ollut ajossa viimeksi 1.8.2019
KS #25 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.8.2019
KS #62 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.8.2019
KS #64 ollut ajossa viimeksi 13.8.2019
Ovatko nämä tai ainakin osa näistä poistuneet?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuinka pitkä sopimus Tammelundilla on sitten vielä linjasta 16 kun kaikki autot korvattiin uusilla?


Kuukankorven paikallisliikennesivuilla kerrotaan, että sopimus päättyy 31.12.2022.

Mutta bussitutkan mukaan nämä uudet VDL:t liikkuvat varsin paljon myös Lauttasaaren linjoilla 21 ja 21B. Aivan viime aikoina liikennöinnin painopiste näillä autoyksilöillä on ollut jopa enemmän Lauttasaaressa kuin 16:lla.

----------


## Eppu

> KS #22 ollut ajossa viimeksi 1.8.2019
> KS #25 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.8.2019
> KS #62 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.8.2019
> KS #64 ollut ajossa viimeksi 13.8.2019
> Ovatko nämä tai ainakin osa näistä poistuneet?


#22 on edelleen ajossa firman omissa väreissä. Sitä voinee todennäköisimmin bongata Klaukkalan suunnan linjoilta.
Jokin Ivecoista, olisko ollut #60 tai #62, oli syksyllä kolarissa Hämeenlinnanväylällä ja päätyi sen jälkeen autovahinkokeskukselle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jokin Ivecoista, olisko ollut #60 tai #62, oli syksyllä kolarissa Hämeenlinnanväylällä ja päätyi sen jälkeen autovahinkokeskukselle.


Näköjään 62, se on huutokaupattavana Copart Suomella (eli entisellä Autovahinkokeskuksella): https://www.copart.fi/lot/50041848

----------


## Miska

> Jokin Ivecoista, olisko ollut #60 tai #62, oli syksyllä kolarissa Hämeenlinnanväylällä ja päätyi sen jälkeen autovahinkokeskukselle.


AVK:lle näyttää päätyneen 62.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> #22 on edelleen ajossa firman omissa väreissä. Sitä voinee todennäköisimmin bongata Klaukkalan suunnan linjoilta.


Olen itse bongannut Korsisaaret #21, #22, #24 ja #25 Klaukkalasta lähtevillä Nurmijärven sisäisillä linjoilla ja #22:en jopa U455A:lta. Ne ovat kaikki Korsisaaren "väreissä" eli valkoisia Korsisaaren logot kyljissä.

----------


## hana

> Kuinka pitkä sopimus Tammelundilla on sitten vielä linjasta 16 kun kaikki autot korvattiin uusilla?


Option käytön ehtona oli kaluston uusiminen. Tammelund sai myös Vuosaaren linjoille option hankkimalla sinne sähköbusseja.

----------


## Eppu

> Olen itse bongannut Korsisaaret #21, #22, #24 ja #25 Klaukkalasta lähtevillä Nurmijärven sisäisillä linjoilla ja #22:en jopa U455A:lta. Ne ovat kaikki Korsisaaren "väreissä" eli valkoisia Korsisaaren logot kyljissä.


Eiköhän #20 ole myös jossain päin ajossa, esim. Nurmijärvellä kouluvuoroilla tai Tuusulassa, tai milloin missäkin. Liekö Scaloja sitten poistunut, tai ainakin osa niistä...?

----------


## Puolimatala

HelB 1611 (Linkkeri) poistettu Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan marraskuussa. Bussitutkan mukaan ollut linjalla viimeksi 12.11. 

Tämän kohtalosta kellään tarkempaa tietoa?

----------


## Zambo

> HelB 1611 (Linkkeri) poistettu Kuukankorven sivujen mukaan marraskuussa. Bussitutkan mukaan ollut linjalla viimeksi 12.11. 
> 
> Tämän kohtalosta kellään tarkempaa tietoa?


Olisiko tulevia linjan 55 autoja eli voi olla Nobinalla koulutuskäytössä tai Linkkerillä huollossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> En nyt ole aivan satavarma, mutta muistaakseni rahastuslaitteet otettu pois ja alettu ottaa varaosiakin uudempiin autoihin.


Nyt HelB 301 - 303:n, 305:n ja 306:n poistumisesta löytyy julkistakin tietoa: Traficomin liikenneasioiden rekisterissä 301 - 303 on poistettu liikennekäytöstä, 305:stä ja 306:sta taas on luovutusilmoitus ja niiden kilvet on palautettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki neljä Scalaa seisovat Suomenojan varikolla.


Nyt Taksikuljetuksen Scalat 253 - 256 on poistettu liikenteestä liikenneasioiden rekisterissä.

----------


## ana

Lieneekö näitä ajosta poistettuja Nobinan Vdl:ä myyty johonkin, kun muutamasta on poistettu valkoisia Hsl-teippauksia ja ovat kokosinisiä Hakunilan varikolla?

----------


## hana

> Lieneekö näitä ajosta poistettuja Nobinan Vdl:ä myyty johonkin, kun muutamasta on poistettu valkoisia Hsl-teippauksia ja ovat kokosinisiä Hakunilan varikolla?


Kuulopuheitten mukaan niitten piti mennä Kilpilahden suurseisokin ajoihin sekä risteilijöitten shuttle-ajoihin. Suurseisokki on peruttu ja huonolta näyttää risteilijäkesäkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuulopuheitten mukaan niitten piti mennä Kilpilahden suurseisokin ajoihin sekä risteilijöitten shuttle-ajoihin. Suurseisokki on peruttu ja huonolta näyttää risteilijäkesäkin.


Myös takaosasta HSL-sinisiksi muutettuja VDL:iä on Hakunilassa ainakin 828, 829 ja 835. Yhdessä niistä olikin koko perän mainos "Neste Porvoo 2020".

Täällä aiemmin raportoimattomia Nobinan VDL:iä Hakunilassa LIJ-laitteet poistettuina on: 827, 829, 835, 851, 852, 854, 859, 869 ja 873.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Myös takaosasta HSL-sinisiksi muutettuja VDL:iä on Hakunilassa ainakin 828, 829 ja 835. Yhdessä niistä olikin koko perän mainos "Neste Porvoo 2020".
> 
> Täällä aiemmin raportoimattomia Nobinan VDL:iä Hakunilassa LIJ-laitteet poistettuina on: 827, 829, 835, 851, 852, 854, 859, 869 ja 873.


Saattaakohan osa noista Nobinan poistetuista VDL:istä mennä myös ulkomaille, esim. Nobina-konsernin sisällä Ruotsiin, Norjaan tai Tanskaan? tai Hollantiin niinkuin Transdevin autot? ja mikäköhän Nobinan vanhimpien Citeoiden kohtalo tulee olemaan ja meneeköhän niitä lisää poistoon?

----------


## Tenava

> Saattaakohan osa noista Nobinan poistetuista VDL:istä mennä myös ulkomaille, esim. Nobina-konsernin sisällä Ruotsiin, Norjaan tai Tanskaan? tai Hollantiin niinkuin Transdevin autot? ja mikäköhän Nobinan vanhimpien Citeoiden kohtalo tulee olemaan ja meneeköhän niitä lisää poistoon?


Transdevin autot meni takas Hollantiin VDLle

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Kuulema Citea 1264 jäi Suomeen ja menee Mikkeliin, Soisalolle Liikenteelle.

----------


## eemeli113

> Kuulema Citea 1264 jäi Suomeen ja menee Mikkeliin, Soisalolle Liikenteelle.


Ollut siellä jo ainakin kuukauden ajan.

----------


## Tenava

> Kuulema Citea 1264 jäi Suomeen ja menee Mikkeliin, Soisalolle Liikenteelle.


TDF 1264 ei ollut Transdevin vaan oli kokoajan VDLn laina auto jostaTransdev maksoi vuokraa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobina 828 (GKN-328) ajeli vastaan Lahdentietä kokovalkoisena.

----------


## ana

> Nobina 828 (GKN-328) ajeli vastaan Lahdentietä kokovalkoisena.


 Joku Valkoinen Vdl on Otp Travel #205 ja Oulun Joukkoliikenne teippauksissa Hakunilan varikolla. Rekkaria en ehtinyt näkemään

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Joku Valkoinen Vdl on Otp Travel #205 ja Oulun Joukkoliikenne teippauksissa Hakunilan varikolla. Rekkaria en ehtinyt näkemään


Nyt näitä Valkoisia Citeoita oli 3kpl rivissä Hakunilan varikolla.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Joku Valkoinen Vdl on Otp Travel #205 ja Oulun Joukkoliikenne teippauksissa Hakunilan varikolla. Rekkaria en ehtinyt näkemään


Ainakin osa on kuvattu Oulussa 
https://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/O/O...palvelut/200-/

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ainakin osa on kuvattu Oulussa 
> https://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/O/O...palvelut/200-/


Mielenkiintoista että noille Nobinan vanhoille A1-VDL:ille riittää töitä Suomessakin, kun taas Transdevin puoli vuotta uudemmat A2- sekä teli-VDL:t piti kaikki palauttaa Hollantiin. Olin jo olettanut että Nobinankin poistetuille VDL:ille ois sama kohtalo edessä, mut eipä ollut. Tai onko myös osa noista Nobinan vanhoista VDL:istä palautettu Transdevin VDL:ien tapaan Hollantiin?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Mielenkiintoista että noille Nobinan vanhoille A1-VDL:ille riittää töitä Suomessakin, kun taas Transdevin puoli vuotta uudemmat A2- sekä teli-VDL:t piti kaikki palauttaa Hollantiin. Olin jo olettanut että Nobinankin poistetuille VDL:ille ois sama kohtalo edessä, mut eipä ollut. Tai onko myös osa noista Nobinan vanhoista VDL:istä palautettu Transdevin VDL:ien tapaan Hollantiin?


Noita "Oulun" vanhoja seisoo rivi kaupalla Hakunilan varikolla.

----------


## Noksu

Paikallisliikennesivuilla näemmä kummittelee vielä KS 64, joka nykyisellään on jälleen Korsisaaren omissa väreissä ilman HSL:n rahastuslaitteita.

----------


## kuukanko

> Paikallisliikennesivuilla näemmä kummittelee vielä KS 64, joka nykyisellään on jälleen Korsisaaren omissa väreissä ilman HSL:n rahastuslaitteita.


Kiitos tiedosta! Se siirtyy paikallisliikennesivuilla poistetuksi myöhemmin tämän vuorokauden aikana  :Smile:

----------


## Gulf

> Mielenkiintoista että noille Nobinan vanhoille A1-VDL:ille riittää töitä Suomessakin, kun taas Transdevin puoli vuotta uudemmat A2- sekä teli-VDL:t piti kaikki palauttaa Hollantiin. Olin jo olettanut että Nobinankin poistetuille VDL:ille ois sama kohtalo edessä, mut eipä ollut. Tai onko myös osa noista Nobinan vanhoista VDL:istä palautettu Transdevin VDL:ien tapaan Hollantiin?


Transdevin autot oli leasingillä, oisko Nobinan sitten omia?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Transdevin autot oli leasingillä, oisko Nobinan sitten omia?


Nobina Fleet oy omistaa Suomessa autot. Nobina Finland maksaa vuokraa/leasing maksuja niistä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Miksiköhän Nobinan ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:liä alettiin poistaa niinkin varhain kuin 2019? Autot olivat tuolloin vasta 7-vuotta vanhoja

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Miksiköhän Nobinan ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:liä alettiin poistaa niinkin varhain kuin 2019? Autot olivat tuolloin vasta 7-vuotta vanhoja


Olisiko ihan vain kilpailutuksien, melun ja vikojen takia..

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksiköhän Nobinan ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:liä alettiin poistaa niinkin varhain kuin 2019? Autot olivat tuolloin vasta 7-vuotta vanhoja


Tämän ketjun alkupäässä aiheesta puhuttiin aika paljonkin silloin kun nuo poistot olivat alkamassa.

----------


## Gulf

> Miksiköhän Nobinan ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:liä alettiin poistaa niinkin varhain kuin 2019? Autot olivat tuolloin vasta 7-vuotta vanhoja


Ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:t olivat ihan hirveitä romuja. Nyttemmin laatu on ehkä hieman parantunut, mutta 7 vuotta VDL:lle on paljon. Esimerkiksi HelBin 15-sarjalaiset jotka täyttävät nyt elokuussa 7 vuotta alkavat olla jo melko karmeassa kunnossa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:t olivat ihan hirveitä romuja. Nyttemmin laatu on ehkä hieman parantunut, mutta 7 vuotta VDL:lle on paljon. Esimerkiksi HelBin 15-sarjalaiset jotka täyttävät nyt elokuussa 7 vuotta alkavat olla jo melko karmeassa kunnossa.


Muistan kun nuo autot tulivat Vihdintien linjoille ja kiinnosti käydä itsekin testaamassa. Eipä ole vieläkään osunut kohdalle joten pitää nyt kokeilla onneaan jäljellä olevan 858:n suhteen. Matkustin viime viikolla helbin 1407:lla joka oli varsin asiallisessa kunnossa ainakin matkustamon suhteen. Liekö tuo 1500-sarja ns. heikompaa erää tai sitten muutoin vain kuluttavampi ajo/linjahistoria

----------


## pehkonen

> Muistan kun nuo autot tulivat Vihdintien linjoille ja kiinnosti käydä itsekin testaamassa. Eipä ole vieläkään osunut kohdalle joten pitää nyt kokeilla onneaan jäljellä olevan 858:n suhteen. Matkustin viime viikolla helbin 1407:lla joka oli varsin asiallisessa kunnossa ainakin matkustamon suhteen. Liekö tuo 1500-sarja ns. heikompaa erää tai sitten muutoin vain kuluttavampi ajo/linjahistoria


858 kulkee linjalla 8X Jätkäsaari - Kaupunginpuutarha. Ainakin bussitutkan mukaan?

----------


## Säffleboy

> Muistan kun nuo autot tulivat Vihdintien linjoille ja kiinnosti käydä itsekin testaamassa. Eipä ole vieläkään osunut kohdalle joten pitää nyt kokeilla onneaan jäljellä olevan 858:n suhteen. Matkustin viime viikolla helbin 1407:lla joka oli varsin asiallisessa kunnossa ainakin matkustamon suhteen. Liekö tuo 1500-sarja ns. heikompaa erää tai sitten muutoin vain kuluttavampi ajo/linjahistoria


 Kyllä, tällä hetkellä noita on vielä jäljellä 858,867,878,884,886,888 ja 889.858,886 ja 888 ainakin liikunut h8X:llä aamusta asti,kalusto oli lukuunottamatta yhtä 8900-sarjalaista pelkkiä Citea LLE-120:sia.Luultavasti ei poistu vielä, varmaan kesällä poistuu samaan aikaan Säffle-daamien kanssa,ainakin Daami-telit poistuvat kesällä, tosin pätkistä en tiedä.Kyllä noita kunnon busseja, alkaa tulla ikävä tilalle tulee ***** muovikasoja joissa ei ole samaa teknikkaa tärisee koko ajan näiden Citeoiden hävittämisessä ei ole mitään järkeä kun eivät ole edes 16-vuotta täyttäneitä.Säffle-telit poistuu, varmaan jonkun vuoden päästä alkaa kyllä tulla ikävä noita Korsisaaren Säffle-daameja oli niin hyviä äänekkäitä vanhuksia että sitä äänimailmaa tulee kyllä muistelemaan ja kaipaamaan.Myös L94UB scalojakin tulee ikävä,niissä oli niin hieno äänimailma saman lailla kun Lahti 402:ssa,molempia tulee yhtä ikävä ja koko Kampin seututerminaalia.96:n Lahti 402:set oli aika äänekkäitä vehkeitä harmi kun kaikki hyvät kunnon bussit poistuu onneksi, on vielä PL 850 harrastajilla tallessa.Tulen kyllä aina muistelemaan niitä aikoja :Very Happy:

----------


## Tarkastaja

Onko kellään tietoa mihin Tammelundin 24-26 päätyivät?

----------


## antsa

24 meni Soisalolle ja 26 Tokeelle. 25 en tiedä ?

----------


## onni

> 24 meni Soisalolle ja 26 Tokeelle. 25 en tiedä ?


25 meni Viking Line Buss:lle Ahvenanmaalle.

----------

